# [unity] quale gcc

## cloc3

volevo provare a compilare unity, e quindi ho smascherato il corrispondente overlay con layman.

immediatamente, però, ho osservato che alcuni pacchetti pretendevano l'uso di >=sys-devel/gcc-4.7.3.

qui ho scoperto, con sorpresa, che in portage è disponible al massimo una versione 4.8.0, ma hard-masked.

da gcc.gnu.org, la versione 4.7.3 sarebbe stabile.

non ho gran voglia di passare a una versione mascherata di gcc, con il rischio di incontrare  pacchetti non ancora maturi.

qualcuno ha idea di quali possono i tempi di attesa per un upgrade di gcc?

----------

## ago

Diciamo che gcc-4.8 è una delle poche versioni negli ultimi tempi che ha creato meno danni/lavoro. I pacchetti che non compilano sono davvero pochi.

Se presti attenzione potresti compilare solo i pacchetti che ti interessano con gcc-4.8.0  e il resto resta compilato con quello che hai. Attenzione a un depclean che rimuove la vecchia versione.

Come alternativa, potresti creare un chroot e compilare il tuo $( qlist -IC ) con gcc-4.8.0 cosi vedi se la situazione è rosea o meno e nel sistema principale installi gcc-4.8.0 senza attivarlo da gcc-config. A quel punto installi i binari(che ti interessano) fatti con quickpkg.

----------

## cloc3

alla fine sono passato a gcc-4.8.0.

la compilazione ha avuto buon fine e, al momento, non osservo controindicazioni.

unity lavora piuttosto bene, anche se, personalmente, preferisco ancora kde.

secondo me, tuttavia, la versione in overlay utilizza delle impostazioni di default largamente opinabili.

----------

## ago

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> secondo me, tuttavia, la versione in overlay utilizza delle impostazioni di default largamente opinabili.

 

A cosa ti riferisci?Quale overlay?

----------

## cloc3

 *ago wrote:*   

>  *cloc3 wrote:*   secondo me, tuttavia, la versione in overlay utilizza delle impostazioni di default largamente opinabili. 
> 
> A cosa ti riferisci?Quale overlay?

 

unity.

quando l'utente esegue il suo primo login, i tap sul touchapd non rispondono, e bisogna diventare matti a cercare nelle impostazioni di sistema per sbloccare la situazione.

anche dopo esserci riusciti, tuttavia le opzioni offerte dalle interfaccie grafiche sono piuttosto insoddisfacenti.

non è possibile, infatti, ottenere certe configurazioni che synclient supporta e che, a me, risultano molto utili.

----------

## ago

Pensavo ti riferissi a gcc..

----------

## pingoo

Piccolo OT

@cloc3 (e per chi ha provato Unity): come va con Unity, ce l'hai ancora installata/aggiornata? In particolare mi interesserebbe capire se funziona la HUD che trovo piuttosto comoda. Sto cercando di capire se vale la pena provarla anche per valutarla come sostituta di gnome-shell/gnome (sarà difficile perché amo l'effetto "exposé"...)

PS: pollycokers?

----------

## tano70

Ma come si aggiorna il gcc?? anche io vorrei mettere la nuova versione per alcuni errori che mi da il terminale, su questo ho gia' aperto un post dove nessuno mi ha finora dato una risposta:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-968858.html

Comunque per risolvere alcuni di quei errori ho bisogno di compilare con uan versione gcc superiore al 4.7. Mi dite esattamente come procedere a mettere questa versione 4.8.0 o 4.8.1 (mi pare che adesso sia la versione ultima, visto che questo post e' piuttosto antecendente). Quali comandi dare?

----------

## cloc3

 *pingoo wrote:*   

> Piccolo OT
> 
> @cloc3 (e per chi ha provato Unity): come va con Unity

 

attualmente è disinstallata.

il problema non è unity in sè, ma la compatiblità limitata dell'overlay con i pacchetti ufficiali di portage.

in parte la colpa mia, perché la mia installazione contiene troppo software, che aumenta esponenzialemte le probabilità di incontrare pasticci e i tempi necessari a risolverli.

conto di tornare all'attacco più avanti.

quanto a funzionalità, non era male, anche se, a volte, osservavo delle latenze un po' fastidiose.

pollycokers? occasionale.

----------

